

The Classic Two Egg Problem - gameguy43
https://www.interviewcake.com/question/two-egg-problem

======
thret
Those hints were pleasingly helpful, they lead you right to the 'aha' moment
without giving the whole answer.

------
chrisbennet
On my planet, eggs will break when dropped from the 1st floor. ;-)

